# DA players playing HS



## galaxydad (Jan 31, 2019)

i have been told that there are several DA players that told the DA programs that they will only play DA if they are aloud to play HS soccer and they are being aloud too. I am assuming they are not play DA while playing HS or risk forfeiture.

Is that true??


----------



## timbuck (Jan 31, 2019)

Only matters if you get caught. Or someone cares to report it.


----------

